# Fuerteventura Importing Personal Items



## sogold12

Hi All.

We're planning to move to Fuerteventura as soon as we sell our home here in the UK.

We will be taking a number of personal items as well as some pieces of our furniture that we've had for some years that I can't bear to part with!!! 

Is anybody able to either help me, or point me in the right direction, with information regarding the 7% import tax? Do they charge it on everything? How can we put a value on clothing, books and memorabilia?


----------



## 90199

We did not pay import tax on our furniture that we brought from the U.K. to the Canary Islands.


----------



## Mangleman

I am planning on bringing all my possessions I wish to bring to the island in a van driven by me (then it driven back to the UK and sold). This includes a jet-ski and a motorcycle. Do I assume that I can bring it all (2 Electric guitars, 2 Keyboards, Amplifiers etc, etc) and not pay import Tax. I know I will have to go through the procedure here to re-register my motorcycle to use on the island after 3 (or is it 6) months. please advise.

Can I just drive to from the UK to Cadiz with it all in a van and get on the ferry, get off at Arricife, drive down Lanzarote and get the ferry from Playa Blanca to Correlajo with just customs just having a look in the back. will I have trouble at the French and Spanish frontiers. Please advise again...


----------

